# "weight-less" training.. advice needed.



## Thatch (7 Dec 2006)

I will be in Sri Lanka for the next three months, I plan on enrolling upon my return.
I was wondering if anybody could suggest a basic training program that doesent require weights.
I can be pretty severe


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Three threads!! "Patience is a virtue" a wise man recently told me. I see that you were posting during the 0400-0430 system back-up so your pages were probably verrrrrrrry slow; blame the triple posting on that.

Can't recommend any PT program for you. Best to see a trainer.


----------



## Thatch (7 Dec 2006)

yeah, i was wondering why i couldent get through, bandwith becomes a pain sometimes eh.
think so? i'm shure i'll find something.

thanks.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

If you use the search option, something will come up for you dependant upon exactly what you are looking for. But, you may find something helpful.

The site is always slow between 0400-0500 I find. Apparently, this is when the back-up is run which only makes sense as there are few of us still awake at this hour.

Vern


----------



## 241 (7 Dec 2006)

You mean we shouldn't be awake as this time of day??? lol


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Perhaps.


----------



## old man neri (7 Dec 2006)

Push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups, jumping jacks, burpies, dips,......etc, oh, and how could I forget......running.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Dec 2006)

all you need to do in order to prepare for Basic are: push-ups, pull-ups, sit-ups, and run. If you have a backpack, then you can include weight-load marching.

I have mentioned this SEVERAL TIMES on these boards, in SEVERAL THREADS, in SEVERAL FORUMS. It has been validated SEVERAL TIMES on these boards, in SEVERAL THREADS, in SEVERAL FORUMS.


----------



## Thatch (8 Dec 2006)

Thanks.

and sorry.


----------



## DVessey (13 Jan 2007)

Ditto what paracowboy said, here are a few links I have in my bookmarks wrt bodyweight exercises and routines.

A couple of interesting bodyweight routines can be found here:
http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml

A whole lot more links can be found here as well:
http://www.crossfit.com/discus/messages/21/2333.html


----------



## Thatch (14 Jan 2007)

hey DVessey.. thanks for those links.. its REALLY useful.
give me something to do for the next few months.


----------



## DVessey (28 Jan 2007)

no problem, always happy to help.


----------



## JCof (12 Feb 2007)

don't forget squats!


----------

